# When do mice become full grown?



## freckles24

I have two mice that came from a pet store originally (I adopted them off CL) and they are at least 12 weeks old. One weighs 42g (Thistle) and the other weighs 31g (Eden). I bought two long haired mice (same litter) from a breeder and they should be right at 7 weeks... one weighs 25g (Willow) and the other weighs a tiny 17g. When do mice stop growing? Do you think my tiny one (Fable) will get bigger?








Thistle is the blue fox, Fable is the fawn, Willow is the chocolate, and Eden is the broken marked. 








This is Fable and Willow. Same age and same litter? I saw the litter when I picked them out and there was another that was the same size and color as Fable.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam

It depends on the strain but usually mice get to adult size around 2-3 months. It's common for their weights to fluctuate naturally as long as it isn't drastic in either direction. I currently have a litter of three almost weaned mice, two are much larger than the third for whatever reason so siblings can have size differences.


----------



## freckles24

Cheshire Gleam said:


> It depends on the strain but usually mice get to adult size around 2-3 months. It's common for their weights to fluctuate naturally as long as it isn't drastic in either direction. I currently have a litter of three almost weaned mice, two are much larger than the third for whatever reason so siblings can have size differences.


Found out today that they aren't litter mates. They have the same dad but are about a week apart in age. I know they're a healthy weight for their size but they are just so little to me lol.


----------



## Amtma Mousery

My mice continue to grow until approximately 3-4 months of age.

Does will hit another grow spurt after pregnancy. Bucks often develop wider heads and stocky physiques towards the later of their maturity.


----------

